# Your War Movie Script



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2008)

In another thread it was discussed about directors and actors for the movie "THe Red Tails". But what would you do?

You're exec producer and you want to make a war movie. How and what would you do?

What event of WWII - that hasn't been previously done) would you want to film?

What director would you use and why?

What actor would you place in the title role or even supporting roles?

I myself would maybe do a film on the "Lost Squadron" - VMF-422 on 25 January 1944.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 20, 2008)

*Battle of Tarawa *would be my movie. I read a description of the battle in a book many years ago and it went something like this.....

"Not since Pickett's charge at the battle of Gettyburg during the American Civil War, had American recruits been so willing to make the ultimate sacrifice. It was this unflinching heroism and a willingness to die, against an enemy who would submit only in total annhiliation, that would ensure the final victory." 

Rather than opening credits, the above words would be flashed across the screen.

Spielberg or Eastwood would be my director/producer.

No famous actors would be used. I would cover all aspects of the battle, but the main focus of the film would be the individual marines coming ashore. 

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd love to make a movie like "one of the crew" on WWII tank...Part 1 and 2, allied and axis, where you are the camera, experience up and downs, joy and horror! Like the something-something project.... Would that work? Same as TO, NO famous actors!

Maybe a triology? Coral Sea, Midway and Guadalcanal....


----------



## Haztoys (Jul 20, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> I'd love to make a movie like "one of the crew" on WWII tank...Part 1 and 2, allied and axis, where you are the camera, experience up and downs, joy and horror! Like the something-something project.... Would that work? Same as TO, NO famous actors!....



That would be good 

I was thinking the American Civil War about the Ironclad ship would be good..One of the battles that no one wins..

A movie about the Japanese trying to stop the B-29 would be good too...

Yamamoto's shot down would be a good one to ...Theres still some P-38's around flying


----------



## Haztoys (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news on when the Tom Cruise movie about WW2 will be out ... Hope its not a mess


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 20, 2008)

Faith Hope and Charity the 3 Gladiators defending Malta alone for 17 days against the Italian Air Force and the efforts to improve and maintain them in this unequal fight


----------



## JugBR (Jul 20, 2008)

a movie about the battle of kursk, made by russians and germans would be fine.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2008)

Pb, thats a good one! Would love to see that made.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2008)

The movie about the Kursk Battle was made by Russians many years ago as memory serves.But I agree with Njaco, Pbfood's idea sounds very very interesting.
However, there hasn't been made a good film about Polish Campaign in 1939 so far.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2008)

I wouldn't mind to do a aviation flick, from the groundcrews point of view, early mornings, late nights, hot, cold, wet and dusty weather, few tools to no tools, some spare parts to string and chewing gum etc.... One again maybe 1 2....allied v axis!


----------



## JugBR (Jul 20, 2008)

Wurger said:


> The movie about the Kursk Battle was made by Russians many years ago as memory serves.But I agree with Njaco, Pbfood's idea sounds very very interesting.
> However, there hasn't been made a good film about Polish Campaign in 1939 so far.



i wish to watch that movie


----------



## ccheese (Jul 20, 2008)

We all know that the Battle of Midway was the turning point of the
war, but that movie's been made. How about an "epic" just like that, or
like "The Longest Day" ?? ..... this one about The Battle of The Phillipine Sea ?? Ozawa vs Spruance. 

Charles


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 20, 2008)

I know one has already been made ("When Trumpets Fade"), but I'd like to see another on the Hurtgen Forest. Those men don't deserve to have their struggles swept under the rug.

Has there been one made about Dieppe? Or one focused solely on Dunkirk (I don't consider "Atonement" to be *about* Dunkirk)?

For actors, you'll probably need one or two big names to draw the non-WW2 buffs to the theaters, but in more or less cameo rolls, ie put them in one or two scenes as Eisenhower or Patton or Doolittle. A shot or two of them issuing orders and then looking miserable about sending men into that sort of hell. Then a bunch of good, no-name, just-out-of-acting-school-or-Highschool-drama-club kids. They'd be the right age, and people would be more inclined to watch the movie than to drool over Vin Diesel in uniform. For director, someone proven, someone who KNOWS his history, and what he doesnt' know, he researches the living crap outta until he gets it right, like Spielberg or Eastwood.

Hmmmm....maybe do a docudrama biography about Maj Thomas McGuire or Richard Bong? I'd see either of those more than once!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd like to see some movies from an Australian point of view. Namely 75 sqn's defence of Port Moresby in early 42 when they were the only Allied fighter squadron in the New Guinea area against the might of the IJNAF.
Or how about a movie about the historically important but relatively unknown Battle of Milne Bay? Failing that, what about a joint US-Australian movie about the Battle of the Bismarck Sea. Airplane porn for sure!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 20, 2008)

There was a 4 hour drama about Dieppe made in the mid 90's it was only played on the networks here as far as I know


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2008)

And a British movie made in the 50s that wasn't too bad. Can't remember the name.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2008)

How about a flick about Carlson's Raiders and their month long patrol on Guadalcanal? Of course one about the Cactus Air Force would follow....
Maybe one or two about the USN's build up and attacks prior to Coral Sea and Midway, some pure naval aviation...loads of Dauntless', Wildcats and Devastator's....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2008)

How about a flick about Carlson's Raiders and their month long patrol on Guadalcanal? Of course one about the Cactus Air Force would follow....
Maybe one or two about the USN's build up and attacks prior to Coral Sea and Midway, some pure naval aviation...loads of Dauntless', Wildcat's and Devastator's....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2008)

I think that the Wildcat'S idea is interesting as well.There is not a big number of the movies about the Australian WW2 efford.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd also love to make a movie about the RN attack on Taranto....that should be interesting, since the Japs copied it... Imagine all the stringbags!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 21, 2008)

I would like to see a movie, done in a style like Band of Brothers showing the American's story AND the Japanese story of the Rabaul Harbor or the Solomon Island campaign. Maybe 10 minutes of one side, then 10 minutes of the other side. 6 to 8 hour long episodes.

Tom Hanks would be the director.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 21, 2008)

Slightly off-topic, but someone mentioned an upcoming Tom Cruise (bleah) WW2 movie. I checked it out on IMDB, its gonna be about the attempted Hitler assassination. Due out in '09. Here's the link to IMDB, but from what I can tell, there's no mention of either Skorzeny or Rommel, dangit.


Valkyrie (2009)


ETA: We need a biography ("Patton" style!) on either Otto Skorzeny, or Erwin Rommel. Skorzeny was a Nazi, Rommel was not, but you gotta respect their uncanny abilities to get the job done in spite of all that Hitler did to encourage them to fail!

And PB....if you have a name for that series...I'd love to try to find it somewhere!


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 21, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Faith Hope and Charity the 3 Gladiators defending Malta alone for 17 days against the Italian Air Force and the efforts to improve and maintain them in this unequal fight



That would be my choice.. I've always wanted to see a good film about that.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 21, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> That would be my choice.. I've always wanted to see a good film about that.


I think its an amazing story the ground crew assembled the aircraft were not familiar with the type the aircrew was scrounged from various places none were operational pilots and were unfamiliar with aircraft as were the groundcrew and between the 3 aircraft were able to launch at least 2 for over 100 raids .Replacing the engines in 48hours with a different model engine all the pumps and intakes had to be modified and all with improvised tools


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 21, 2008)

Inspiring indeed...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 21, 2008)

For my second war movie (and I give credit to Matt308 in another thread for the idea)....

The title....

"Ploesti - Medal of Honor Mission"

And I guarantee that Alec Baldwin won't be in it!  

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2008)

> And I guarantee that Alec Baldwin won't be in it!


  

ahhh come on, "The Beast" was good...oh wait...that was Stephen Baldwin..!

I'm still liking Pb's suggestion of the Malta Gladiators. Oh, snap!!! Check this out!!

Machinima Movie Theatre View topic - [RELEASED] FAITH HOPE and CHARITY


----------



## Soren (Jul 21, 2008)

A movie in the style of Band of Brothers only about a German unit on all fronts instead, and based entirely on veteran accounts, I'd love that.

Also a movie about the 18th 19th century naval battles would be nice,so far there hasn't been any great film about this.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2008)

I thought "Master and Commander" did a good job, Soren. Thought it was excellent.

For other eras would love to see a movie on the Zeebrugge operation of WWI.


----------



## Soren (Jul 21, 2008)

Besides the start of the film Master Commander is boring IMO. I'd like to see some longer battle sequences and larger battle featuring several to a hundred ships, showcasing naval strategies abit more.

PS: A new film like The last of the Mohicans (Which is one of my favorite films) would be great as well. Some redcoats, frenchmen and indians blooding it out


----------



## magnocain (Jul 21, 2008)

With today's CG, any epic battle will be much better visually that a movie made 30 years ago. Kursk, Midway, D-Day, or even a 1000 bomber raid.


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 22, 2008)

I know it's bending the rules as it's already been done, but I'd make a Battle of Britain film. Except this time, with the help of CG it could be far more accurate in that you could have 110s, JU 88s, Blenheims etc in the air. I'd focus more on one squadron and their small scale battles in a bigger conflict. I'd also make sure to show how Bomber Command attacked German invasion barges as it's something that seems to have been forgotten. It could all climax with the daylight raid on London and the Hurricane pilot who rammeda Do 17 out of the air.

Even got a name for it -The Few. Not sure who would star in it, but they would NOT all be upper class and speak with the Queen's English. So no Hugh Grant then! Also, no daft romantic subplot


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 23, 2008)

....so how would you explain the gratuitous nekkid chick, Neg? *g*


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd like to do an ACCURATE one on the Black Sheep. I know about the show, but something's in the back of my mind that there was already a movie done a while ago. Still, Corsairs and modern CG = a thumbs up.


----------



## Soren (Jul 23, 2008)

WW2 tank battles could be made to look very realistic and impressive with modern CGI. (I for one loath those blackpowder effects usually used when a tank fires its main gun in movies)


----------



## parsifal (Jul 23, 2008)

amovie on the Batle of Crete might be interesting, told from both sides POV. I would have thought a combined british and German director, and no english speaking for the german actors


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 23, 2008)

I actually worked an a "treatment" ( a script outline) with my cousin many years ago about Dick Bong and Tom McGuire, their time together in the PTO, Lindbergh, ace race, ect. and their untimely deaths.


----------



## Danielmellbin (Jul 24, 2008)

Great idea for a thread this!

Some of these have already been mentioned but as a theme i would like to see: 
Kursk (all those tanks mmm...), 
Crete (Ju52's approaching Crete with the Mediterranean as a backdrop),
Operation Pedestal (dramatic convoy to Malta), 
Operation Bagration (Largest land offensive in History - serious CG possibilities  )
Battle for East Prussia (ugh - could be seriously disturbing)
Finnish Winter War (Many films already made in Finland - but they don't come accross the border so that we can see them  )

My director would without any doubt be Riddley Scott - He can just give that historical "feel" to his movies.

Actors is tricky - but no english people speaking german/russian or whatever.

German actors: Michael Mendl, André Hennicke, Thomas Kretchmann...
US/UK actors: Harrison Ford, Ed Harris, Clooney...
Russian actors: (dont know any  but their actors are top notch so shouldn't be a problem).

this has also been mentioned - but worth repeating: NO lame romantic subplot.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2008)

Operation Pedastal would be a good one! Play off both sides and the way they planned and executed. That would be a good one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2008)

I"d love to make a movie about these as well, the night attacks from PBY's aka "Black Cats" and the PT boats....
Should be interesting...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey, here's a thought....something about a P-61 squadron!!! They were supposed to have one do a fly-over in "Great Raid" (it was called in and dropped some flares or something at dusk, to distract the Japanese guards and allow the Rangers to advance across some 200 yards of open field. In reality, it worked. In the movie, they just sorta teleported across.). I would LOVE to see one of those in action!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nightfighters.....both allied and axis!

Most important....all would speak their own native languages...


----------



## Freebird (Jul 25, 2008)

Jeez how did I miss this thread! Good one Njaco.



Danielmellbin said:


> Great idea for a thread this!
> 
> Operation Pedestal





Njaco said:


> Operation Pedastal would be a good one! Play off both sides and the way they planned and executed. That would be a good one.



Operation Pedestal? What is that?  


*JUST KIDDING!!!!!*

{See Siggy!}  

That would make the most awesome movie!

Have you guys read the whole account?
They have an excellent chronicle on "WWII cruisers" - Check it out under "Actions 3" 

World War 2 Cruisers

That was the most unbelievable effort to get the "Ohio" into port after the keel was broken, they strapped it between 2 destroyers and kept chugging along even as the deck was partly on fire the LW kept bombing them!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2008)

Yep, only I've read alot from the Luftwaffe side. Amazing what the "Ohio" did, along with alot of others.

See, theres a battle with all the elements that would make a great movie. have some key characters from both sides, the planning of both, and the action and the bittersweet ending of the "Ohio" and the Luftwaffe.

Are the Cohen Brothers available? Maybe Quentin?


----------



## Freebird (Jul 26, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Yep, only I've read alot from the Luftwaffe side. Amazing what the "Ohio" did, along with alot of others.
> 
> See, theres a battle with all the elements that would make a great movie. have some key characters from both sides, the planning of both, and the action and the bittersweet ending of the "Ohio" and the Luftwaffe.
> 
> Are the Cohen Brothers available? Maybe Quentin?



The Ohio was actually crewed by British Merchant Marine. After the ship's keel broke it caught on fire they were evacuated to the DD's. The RN commander in charge then asked for RN volunteers to go back on to try to get it under tow. The original MM captain said "WTF"? If somebody is going back on it is the original crew!

Who would you have as the Ohio's captain? 

I was thinking Sean Connery? Robert Shaw?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2008)

ummm, Shaw died in the 70s. 

Connery would be good - as long as he kept that embarrassing Russian accent away.

Hey, could we have one of the Baldwin brothers on an escort ship look up and get wacked by a 500lber dropped from a Stuka?

Ok, Heres the cast:

Vice-Admiral E. N. Syfret - overall operational commander / HMS Nelson
Rear-Admiral H. M. Burrough -
A.G. Venables - Convoy Commodore
Captain Dudley W. Mason - SS Ohio
Frederick August Larsen, Jr., - Junior Third Officer / crew member on the Santa Elisa volunteer to man guns on Ohio during tow.
Francis A. Dales, - Cadet-Midshipman/ crew member on the Santa Elisa volunteer to man guns on Ohio during tow.


Kapitänleutnant Helmut Rosenbaum - U-73
Field Marshal Albert Kesselring - commander of the German Air Command based in Sicily.
Oberst Franz von Benda - Geschwaderkommodore LG 1
Obstlt Freiherr von Maltzahn - Geschwaderkommodore JG 27
Maj Heinz Bär - Gruppenkommandeur I./JG 77

What actors to fill these roles?


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 27, 2008)

A movie that will be released in a couple of months looks like it might be OK
Passchendale "In Love, There Is Only One Rule... Don?t Die"


----------



## Freebird (Jul 27, 2008)

Njaco said:


> ummm, Shaw died in the 70s.
> 
> Connery would be good - as long as he kept that embarrassing Russian accent away.



Hey! You didn't say that it was only current living actors!


----------



## Soren (Jul 27, 2008)

Just saw that new Finnish war movie, it was actually pretty good. The explosions were impressive. However there was a serious lack of certain effects which could've perfected the movie. Someting as simple as a little blood squirt or puff when someone got hit, either done by CGI or practical means, instead of them just falling over without a single sign of them having been hit. Now that having been said the trips, falls etc etc all looked pretty good.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2008)

What movie was that, Soren?


----------



## Soren (Jul 30, 2008)

Talvisota, or The Winter War.


----------



## Soren (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm... it's from 1989 according to imdb ?? That's a pretty long wait for it to get in stores in Scandinavia..


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, I'll have to look that up. Never heard of it before.


----------

